# Fibonacci iterativ



## lennero (1. Dez 2015)

Hallo!
Ich soll die Fibonacci Zahlen von 1-20 auf der Konsole ausgeben. Klappt auch soweit nur bekomme ich die 0 und die 1 die vor 1 2 3 5 usw. stehen sollen nicht rein. Hab jetzt einfach 2 Strings davorgepackt aber ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher obs angenommen wird.... deshalb ists nur ne Notlösung. Hab schon ein wenig herumgespielt aber nix rausbekommen ... Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand einen schubs in die richtige Richtung geben würde.

```
class Fibo {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
     int fib = 20;
     int hilf;
     int h1, h2;
     h1 = 0;
     h2 = 1;
     System.out.println("0");
     System.out.println("1");
     for (int i = 1; i < fib; i++) {
       hilf = h1 + h2;
       h1 = h2;
       h2 = hilf;
       System.out.println(hilf);
     }
   }
}
```


----------



## Flown (1. Dez 2015)

Setze i auf 0 und dann gib als erstes h1 aus und lass die Schleife bis fib + 1 laufen


----------



## lennero (1. Dez 2015)

Es klappt, vielen dank!


----------

